# new L.E.D light bar



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

Just got this in today. Got it mounted but the switch I ordered hasnt arrived yet so pictures of it illuminated will come in a couple days


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

looks like it's on in the pic kinda... my dad and i were just talking about lights. he says he wants to get one but we never ride in the dark, so i feel we could spend the money on our bikes on other things.. like clutch springs. 

thats gonna be super bright


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah she should be plenty bright. Just hope it can hold up to the abuse. We do most are riding at night in the summer months so it will come in handy.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

I got mine mounted under the rack over the fender, more protection and use of the rack is not hampered.


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

chevzr2 said:


> I got mine mounted under the rack over the fender, more protection and use of the rack is not hampered.


That was my original plan but the brackets are bout a inch to long to do that. May eventually fab me up some new brackets and move it. All I ever have on my rack is a cooler so im not To worried bout it.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

I like that....I was thinking about putting one behind my grill since my radiator is racked.


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

Codeman350ss said:


> I like that....I was thinking about putting one behind my grill since my radiator is racked.


Thats a good ideal I never even thought of that.


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

Where did you get your light from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

Codeman350ss said:


> Where did you get your light from if you don't mind me asking?


Amazon. Its a kaywell its a cheaper light but had nothing but good reviews so im gonna try it. Its built like a tank and its sealed up real good.


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks I'll have to look into that. My buddy has a teryx that bought a 46" off of amazon. I wonder if its the same brand. his is really bright. The sides have flood lights and the center is a spot light. It turns night into day.


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

Codeman350ss said:


> Thanks I'll have to look into that. My buddy has a teryx that bought a 46" off of amazon. I wonder if its the same brand. his is really bright. The sides have flood lights and the center is a spot light. It turns night into day.


Probably is the same. I opted for the all spot lights. Im gonna get some pics on here tonight of it turned on.


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

First pic is just high beams second pic is just the light bar. Much brighter then I was expecting[/URL[URL=http://s1060.photobucket.com/user/olhillbilly1/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7017903a.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1060.photobucket.com/user/olhillbilly1/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps1b56a3d4.jpg.html]


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Wow*

That thing is bright. What a difference.


----------



## chevyon52 (Jun 20, 2009)

nice I wanted one


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

That's pretty bright. I like it even more now.


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

Besides the snorkels this is the best upgrade I have done. Looks like a space ship with the green parking lights.


----------

